
Show HN: Aiochan – Golang-Style Concurrency for Python - zh217
https://github.com/zh217/aiochan
======
ciconia
Kudos on the fantastic docs:

[https://aiochan.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://aiochan.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

~~~
zh217
Author here - thanks, would be really grateful for any feedbacks on the docs.
The tutorial there is aimed at beginners who have never done any concurrency
programming before, and it would be helpful if anything that is not thoroughly
explained is pointed out.

